# Is your town haunted?



## 16weeks (Aug 4, 2007)

Find your state and town on this site, i found mine here, it's a great resource.

http://theshadowlands.net/places/

anyhoo. here's one of mine.

Idaho Falls - The Lot - Legend has it that a house once stood on the spot where now is only a deserted lot, fenced in and hidden by the overgrowth of trees. There is no longer power or water service to this lot, but many people walking by have heard the sound of running water and seen the leaves of the trees light up as if the house were there and the rooms were lighted. Several witnesses have been inside and have reported that there are spirits of a family murdered by the father roaming around the yard. After roaming and exploring, a young man and his brother were spooked by sudden screams and tried to leave the lot, he knocked the ladder over and tried to climb the inside of the wall. He felt as if there were nails hammered through to the inside and he was being scratched. When his brother righted the ladder, they both climbed over the fence and escaped. The young man still has the scars, but there are no nails or nail holes in that fence and none of the neighbors had heard a thing. Also on several occasions that the 'apparition' of the house that stood there would appear with lighted windows. Upon further surveillance, figures could be seen passing by the windows and opening the front door. Children could be heard playing in the front yard, but could not be seen because of the high fence. 

This was posted on the site and i claim no ownership of it whatsoever!


----------



## FurryFox (Aug 4, 2007)

WOAH!!! Ominous! -^_^-

Mine just has a haunted theater I WANT MY MONEY BACK!!! Â¬_âŒ


----------



## TheGru (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm in San Jose, not too far from the Chuck-e-Cheese with the little girl on the third floor. And I go to Evergreen Vally College, :lol: my school is haunted. XD
And I need not mention Sarah Winchester's house.


----------



## 16weeks (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok, new rule for this thread:
Everyone has to copy and paste a haunted location from where they are and include it in their message!:lol: seriously folks, it would be really cool!


----------



## wolfe97 (Aug 4, 2007)

Akron - Rogues Hollow - Cry Baby Bridge - Same Bridge as above/different story - There is a little bridge near a vacant house called Cry Baby Bridge. Legend states that in the early 1900's, there was a supposed witch that was impregnated by a married man. The towns' people decided to take the baby away from her, and she would have none of this. Rather than her child be taken, the woman threw it off the bridge. People claim that you can sometimes hear the baby crying in the middle of the night while standing on the bridge. little not, this is actually a half hour outside of akron, it is not the same bridge as in the norton legend, ans theres several other legenads of rouges hollow, many kept just to the locals


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 4, 2007)

San Francisco - Abandoned Army Hospital - Many soldiers died and their ghosts still haunt this hospital in Park Presidio. It is fenced off, but you can find ways either under the fence or over it. Many windows have been boarded up but a basement door towards the back of the building is open. Also, many windows are busted out and it is musty, graffiti-filled, and very spooky. You can hear footsteps, see reflections of light, and sometimes a cold draft. Even S.F.P.D. will not enter. - The police patrol the area and it is VERY possible you will get arrested or ticketed. 

My friends and I visited there once, we went near it but almost got caught and we ran . We even talked to the cops there xD. They totally believe it! There are tons of haunted spots in SF, I visted several.


----------



## sgolem (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, of course Raleigh NC is gonna have this shit.

Raleigh - There is an old baby orphanage that was burned down by the woman that owned the place. They say you can hear the children crying and laughing on the swings that still stand charred and broken, and at the gate stands a man with a hood, something like the gatekeeper.

Raleigh - Old Bridge - At 12:00 midnight, if you cross this bridge in the middle of nowhere, your car cuts off. You can hear children screaming and after it fades, you can drive your car off the bridge. There will be handprints all over the car, also. You can't start your car again until the screams fade.

Raleigh - City Hall - There is to be seen a soldier has been peeking in city hall.

Raliegh - Leith Blvd. & Capitol Blvd - Sounds of doors shutting and often doors will reopen that you have recently shut.

Raleigh - Millbrook High School - Backstage of the auditorium, the stairs leading up to the lighting area are said to be haunted by the ghost of a student who died in a motorcycle crash.  
       *I lol'd when I read this... You wouldn't get it, but... well, it's Millbrook High School,*

Raleigh - North Carolina State University - Old Field House - This building is the original Field House for the Wolf pack. The University Police Department used to be housed in the building, but recently vacated for a new building. Officers and other workers in the building used to hear and see things. Footsteps are often heard upstairs and shadowy figures have been seen. Unexplained noises have also been heard. One officer saw a shadowy figure walk from one room to another. When she checked the room, she found no one. There was no way for anyone to get in or out of the area without passing her. She also heard a static noise coming from an intercom one night at 4am. No one else was in the building and the intercom system was no longer in use. The building currently houses offices for another one of the University's departments and is locked after 5pm.

Raleigh - North Carolina State University - Spring Hill House - This house was originally privately owned. It was also once part of the Dorothea Dix Hospital complex, but is now owned by NC State University. At night, people inside the empty house have heard a baby crying. The University Police have received activations on the motion detectors inside the house in the pattern of someone walking around the house and out the back door. The original owner is buried in the backyard. 


My friend's mother grew up in a haunted house.  Their stories are pretty spooky.  They went back that house, and the people living there now complained about doors randomly locking, etc..  Wish I knew what town it was in, or I'd look it up.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Aug 4, 2007)

Kalamazoo - Borgess Hospital - people have seen red lights, and ghosts of the old Sisters (nuns) who used to operate the hospital. There have been reports of children staying in the section known as 1 North feeling as if they are being watched. In the room across the hall from the nurse's station a pair of glowing red eyes has been seen. When you look out at the cemetery next door you get a sick feeling in your stomach. 

Kalamazoo - Gilmoure now Alpha Tau Omega fraternity house - the house is over a hundred years old and used to be the Gilmoure's mansion back in the 30's,they were a wealthy family in the Kalamazoo area, it is said that the butler fell down the servants stair case all the way to the basement and died there, their is a built in grand father clock on the second floor that always stops on the same time whenever the clock is started, supposedly the same time the butler died, Brothers that live there report the presence of "something" at night, lights have turned them selves on or off and things have been moved with no one being present 

Kalamazoo - T. B. Sanitorium - Located on Alamo Hill just off of Douglas Ave. It is said that there was a TB scare there. It is heavily patrolled by police now but when you could get in you could see unfinished card games and tools left on tables and shelves. Screams can be heard from the patients that were being experimented on. 

Kalamazoo - The South Riverview/Mt. Olivet area - This Area is bordered by three cemeteries. The Riverside Cemetery, The local Jewish Cemetery, and Mt. Olivet Catholic Cemetery. Residents of the area have talked about strange occurrences happening in houses in the area, including a young boy that could see ghosts, and in the same house, blood dripping from a kitchen cupboard.

Wow, there are a lot of wierd things where I live.  Then again, this isn't too surprising.


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 4, 2007)

I wonder, did anyone experienced paranormal activity? I think one of my relatives houses are haunted (and its only several blocks away ) My mom asked me to take a picture of her with one of my aunts (it was some family party, forgot what the occasion was) in the living room. After I took it, she wanted to see a preview of it, behind her was something blurry, just legs walking in the air! My mom being very superstitious, told me to deleted it. It was very odd, I coulda sworn no one was behind her when she took the picture, I thought it was just light effects but I secretly kept the photo to examine it. The legs were about, 3 inches off the ground, it showed everything upset above the waist...


----------



## Janglur (Aug 4, 2007)

Very yes:



Boulder - Boulder High School - Theatre - while seated in the house after a late rehearsal back in the late 1980's, a witness heard loud footsteps on stage and rumbling and crashing above in the catwalks in the proscenium arch. Others have said they would get a feeling of dread in the tunnel, which connected the dressing rooms under stage to the school lobby. There is a labyrinth of tunnels rumored to be between the high school and the University of Colorado up the street; this was one of them evidently. 

Boulder - Cockerell Hall - Third floor ghost with dark brown hair and a long white nightgown. Often seen by the attic door and in the bathroom. 

Boulder - College Inn - The College Inn is a building circa 1970, which is currently used as a conference center/hotel, though in recent years it has also served as a dormitory. Haunted by at least one entity of unknown origin. The building director of eight years knows of no death in the building during his time here. The activity centers on the third floor, particularly the south side of the building. Phenomena range from rummaging sounds coming from bathrooms, elevator doors opening and closing when people walk by, smoke-like apparitions, reddish stains appearing on walls and voices that have been heard by nearly every staff member. There is a globe style lamp in the hallway that leads to the bathroom in every unit of the hotel. One night in July of 1999 every single one fell to the floor while the hotel was between conferences and vacant, it took two days to put them back up. 

Boulder - Fairview High School - Auditorium - In 1982, a senior hung himself in one of the dressing rooms. Since then, students have reported hearing singing from the dark areas offstage, stage lights flickering and flats falling completely over, even though they were completely nailed down to the floor. 

Boulder - Howe Mortuary - In the basement where the old records are kept, there is a very cold spot as you enter. There is a very uneasy feeling that makes you have goose bumps. The extra storage area in the basement also has cold spots. On the ground floor there have been many sightings of people just standing in the lobby where there was no viewing scheduled. At night several times a month, the motion detectors and security alarms go off for no apparent reason. They say that the main spirit is Mr. Howe the original owner but several spirits are also said to haunt the basement. 

Boulder - Macky Auditorium - In the early 1960's a young woman was raped and murdered by the janitor while practicing opera alone in a room. Allegedly her ghost roams the hallways of the Auditorium and sometimes late at night you can hear an organ coming from the building even though nobody is there. Numerous local media document this. So no one hears opera late at night. However, bloodstains remain on the floor, which is now a professor's office. 

Boulder - University of Colorado - Macky Auditorium - There is reputedly a brown-clad man who haunts one of the building's towers. He seems to be harmless, but there is a bit of local legend connecting him with some documented murders in the building.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 4, 2007)

Chantilly - Walney Road - It is said that many years ago before the windy road was paved a man was killed while hitchhiking. On Wednesday or Thursday nights at 11:30 if you drive down Walney and you see a hitchhiker, it is recommended that you stop. He appears up to three times to give you the chance to pick him up. If you still don't pick him up by the third time, a car will come out of nowhere and kill you. 

Walney Road is several miles from my house...


----------



## Altera (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow....the haunted stories for my state suck. We were a prison island, we have more than that and much more creepier than "doors opening and closing"


----------



## Necrosis (Aug 4, 2007)

I live in South Carolina... The Charleston area is absolutely loaded with ghosts. Even my grandma's house has had some supernatural things happen in it. I'll post some stories when I can pick through them all >,>


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have expirienced a paranormal happening before. I was just about to sleep in my bedroom when I felt this chill in the air.  At first I didn't think of it as anything but I started to hear voices of what sounded like a small child.  I cheked to see if anyone was making the same noise but my parents were asleep and no one else was in or around the house. It happened again the next night.  After that, it stoped and we moved.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 4, 2007)

Haunted house stories? Well, I once heard from my younger brother that he got a ghost caught on webcam, and the following night he had this strange dream about a woman and her child, and somehow he ended up shirtless. Brief possession, anyone? >.>

Port St. Lucie - Oak Hammock Park - When you walk down the trail it gets very cold. Weird noises come from the girls bathroom. It sounds like someone slamming the stall door. When you go in there no one will be there. Weird things appear in pictures.

Port St. Lucie - Oak Hammock Park - The Devil Tree - Oak Hammock Park is a local hangout for fishermen and boaters along the C-24 Canal. On January 8th, 1973, long before the park was built, the deranged serial killer beat, raped, hung, then buried 2 girls beneath the "Devil Tree". Over the next few days he returned to commit lewd acts to the bodies. In January 1977, almost 4 years to the day that the murders were committed, two fishermen discovered the skeletal remains of the two bodies, and the hanging ropes were also found. Over the years people have reported hearing screaming, and seeing hooded figures walking around the woods. In 1993 an exorcism was held, and a cross was erected, after two boys claimed to have seen a Satanic ritual taking place near the tree, and being chased away by the Satanists who yelled that they wanted their blood. Before the park was built, they were going to cut down the tree, but their chainsaws kept malfunctioning in the area surrounding the tree. They tried to cut down the tree manually with a two-man saw, but the teeth of the saw broke off, so they left the tree where it was.

Port St. Lucie - Sanctuary Apartments - noises in the club house numerous reports of ghost sightings. 

Oh, and these, too. I lived in those apartments. o.o


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 4, 2007)

Seesh, I'm glad my house isnt too haunted. The worst things in my house are random cracking sounds my stair makes. One of my best friends has it bad. He is constantly haunted by images and stuff in his home for years. I slept over his house once, and man he screwed up our sleep! Before everyone was going to sleep, he said to everyone "Oh yeah, that reminds me, the other night I was sleeping, I saw a girl at the edge of my bed trying to grab me, (he points to exactly where I was gunna sleep)". I was scared, it took me several hours to go to sleep, at least I wasn't the only one, because he reminded himself of what happened he didn't go to sleep either LOL.


----------



## Necrosis (Aug 4, 2007)

This one was my favorite for my town.
_Summerville_ - *Summerville light* - The Story goes that a woman had a husband that was a conductor for a railroad company in Summerville...and he worked nights. At midnight every night, people could always see her there, waiting by the tracks with his lunch and a lantern...waiting for him to stop to eat. One night, he never showed. She was told that the train had derailed or crashed, and he was beheaded and, of course, killed. Although they buried his remains, she would never accept the fact that he was gone, and so, she went to the tracks at midnight with her lantern and walked up and down, waiting for him. People of course began to think she was crazy, but she continued this nightly ritual until her own death. Mysteriously, the light never stApped coming. This is what my mother told me happens at her visit to THE SUMMERVILLE LIGHT: When you go to the tracks, just before midnight, you can hear all the sounds that are usually heard at night, crickets chirping, frogs croaking...the breeze blowing.... but for some odd reason, and this has been the case for every person who has seen THE LIGHT...at midnight, the sounds suddenly just cease. As if a presence has quieted them momentarily. Then you can see it, usually its far off, a light and nothing else...coming your way. If you stick around, THE LIGHT will chase you. Scared visitors tried to jump in their car and leave and the light came upon them swiftly, and they heard a BUMP on their car, as they sped away. When at a safe distance from the sighting, they got out and looked, and there was a dent on the car, where the lantern hit it. Otheres have had their car stalleda and even a report of havinga strange burn mark on their hood.


----------



## ArrWulf (Aug 4, 2007)

yup haunted..  kinda..

Kuala Lumpur - Highland Towers - A tragic event that will forever live in the memory of Malaysians. One of the 3 blocks of apartment at this place fell apart due to landslide and heavy downpour prior to that fateful day. And Highland Towers have become famous for claims of being a very haunted place. Voices of the dead can be heard at night and ghostly figures are said to have appeared at the scene. There are also a story about a taxi driver who picked up a woman passenger at the middle of the night and being asked to drop her at the place.She left a bag and the poor taxi driver found it to be full of blood! 


Kuala Lumpur - Victoria Institution - A very famous landmark in Kuala Lumpur, V.I. a boys school was a Japanese base during the occupation of Malaysia. Many British soldiers and locals were brutally tortured to death in the basement and some of the older buildings on the campus. It is said that not only are apparitions common in the day as well as the night, there have been many cases of spirits possessing students. The possessed boys would behave strangely, even violently, harming other students and teachers only to snap out of it a few hours later and remember nothing, even when they were forcibly restrained, their bruises would disappear when they returned to normal.


----------



## Esplender (Aug 4, 2007)

My current place has *nothing*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But my hometown was haunted as fuck. I've been here with a couple of friends at one point. 
(Shadowlands.net came up with a 404 so I used another site.)


----------



## FurryFox (Aug 4, 2007)

San Bruno - chuck e cheese - customers say that there are cold spots in the showroom area, and they feel that someone is watching them. At nighttime one time a customer saw the shadow of someone. 

Man XD my hometown has a sucky haunting too


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2007)

Monroe, North Carolina:

_Monroe - The Blakney House - The old Blakney House is located on Franklin St. Believed to be haunted by William Blakney, a greedy miser who has hidden his fortune somewhere in the house. There is also rumored talk about a girl, perhaps related to Blakney, who watched her parents get run over from the upstairs window. The house was first renovated and remodeled about 15 years ago to house a privately owned "Boswell's Restaurant." Prior to the remodeling, neighborhood kids were told not to go around the house, but that might have been just adults against trespassing. Once the restaurant opened, employees began to report strange things, such as dishes (entire cabinets full) relocated, tables being moved, and other odd anomalies. One account, involved a luncheon on the 2nd floor in one of the reserve rooms. Only two people were at the restaurant (it didn't open until lunch) and they set up elaborate place settings for the luncheon. As they went downstairs to start preparing further, loud crashes and bangs were heard from the upstairs. Using the slave staircase (it's that old), which is the only way to get up to that part of the house when it's locked, they found the entire banquet room had been ransacked. When you try to go upstairs, you get a very unsettling feeling - the feeling of "I don't want to go up there at all." No business, restaurant or otherwise, has been successful at the Blakney house, or at least no business ever stays there for very long. The business located there today makes a point of closing before dark, as they are afraid to be in the building for "when the fun begins."_

I think I ate at this place once, when it was a restaurant.  Nothing unusual happened, but after hearing the story, I wasn't surprised when the place closed.


----------



## sgolem (Aug 5, 2007)

Necrosis said:
			
		

> I live in South Carolina... The Charleston area is absolutely loaded with ghosts. Even my grandma's house has had some supernatural things happen in it. I'll post some stories when I can pick through them all >,>


Charleston is fucking beautiful.  When I was there I loved walking around the neighborhood at night.  Very peaceful, except the giant cockroaches.

It doesn't surprise me that place has a lot of hauntings.  It's got both the old southern town qualities mixed with civil war stuff.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 5, 2007)

My hometown...no.

My mother's hometown is supposedly haunted by my great grandfather.

Where I go to school has an asylum with a TB ward that was completely flooded killing 300 patients.

OOoooOOOOoo

You can go and see the graveyard on the hill which has monotone slabs of rock with only numbers on them.

The TB ward is frequented by a number of urban explorers from in and out of state.


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 5, 2007)

If its haunted my town is hiding it from me...


----------



## MysticWolf (Aug 5, 2007)

Smyrna - Black Diamond Rd. - development on this road is said to be built on top of an Indian Graveyard. Some things can be pretty creepy at night. Lights glow in the distance and people who live in those houses in the development say that when taking pictures of family and friends orbs appear in pictures maybe to appear to be an Indian.

Smyrna - Blevins house - Balls of light, voices, the feeling of that you are not alone, figures walk around, spirit of a dog named Pee-Wee barks. dead neighbor walks on the property in the shape of a vortex. man with no face looks through the window of the living room. Man whoâ€™s skull was crushed INSIDE a tree walks on the premises with no head supposedly looking for it.

Smyrna - Cry Baby Bridge - The bridge is said to be haunted by a baby that was born deformed and his teenage mother threw him off the bridge because of his condition. He is said to have monstrously strong legs and he knocks over trees with them when he throws fits crying for his mother. There are trees fallen over all around the bridge. People go there to party and get more than what they were looking for. Car doors lock and windows roll down by themselves and the car begins to roll backwards. Once you are there, the baby doesnâ€™t want you to leave, thinking youâ€™re its long lost mother and it doesnâ€™t want to lose you again.

Smyrna - Union St. - Girl in white dress floating through hallway, chairs turned around backwards, objects misplaced and moved, all electrical objects turned on.

Smyrna - Vela House - House is built on top of a grave. You can see a young boy walking around holding funnel. Story goes that his father tied him up and poured gasoline in his mouth and around his head then lit him on fire. You can sometimes see him in the mirror for a brief second when you turn on the light.



Damn, the story behind the Vela House is pretty f-ed up.


----------



## Demor (Aug 5, 2007)

My hometown isnt haunted but another town where I lived for about 5 years has a haunted Graveyard (I was younger back then so foggy memory) there were often sightings of 2 old freaky looking people walking around the Graveyard from a certain spot to the other and then just dissapearing  I have seen it happen once never went back to that graveyard again.


----------



## Necrosis (Aug 5, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Necrosis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... I hate those damn cockroaches >.< Especially when they get in the house and start crawling up the walls and then on the ceiling then drop off and start flying. The entire state is really pretty haunted but yeah, Charleston does have a lot of ghosts. I know a lot of good stories of ghosts. One really good restaurant in Downtown Charleston, Poogan's Porch, is haunted by the spirit of a woman. Never seen her but still. The only supernatural thing that I've ever experienced was hearing my grandfather when me and my family were living with my grandma. 

I was laying in bed one morning, my mom, sister, and grandma all went out to go shopping for a few hours. A little while after they had left, I was just laying in bed, deciding whether or not to go back to sleep or not, when I heard a loud whispering directly in my ear saying, "Wake up!". Needless to say, this fox went flying out of the bed. I didn't tell anybody about it until recently and then my mom ended up telling me that she had heard my grandpa's voice before in the house the night that he died. Then my grandma heard his voice when she was trying to get things together for his funeral. Pretty sure it was my grandpa because he used to do anything he could to scare me and my sister when we were little XD


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 5, 2007)

[size=x-small]South Australia - Adelaide - Adelaide prison - There is a physic said she and local radio station team went to the prison for investigation. They took tape record and saw some orbs floating. The physic heard there was a little girl screaming and asked if the members heard it, one of the DJ did. The rest remains silence, when they went back to the studio. They played the tapes and did heard 3 level screaming voices, from faint to loud.

South Australia - Adelaide - Norwood - The old Norwood primary school - people believe that once a grounds man who hung himself in a classroom. It's made out to believe that the lights at night flash on and off Fade in and out. If you were to look at the window you would see a white shadow moving side to side staring you in the eyes. It's also set to believe that the body of Grounds keeper Brown was buried at the school. Keeper Brown killed himself on March 29th 1940 and on every March 29th he appears around the whole school and protects himself and his grounds from any moving object within the 100 meter radius.

South Australia - Barossa Valley - Seppeltsfield Winery - built in the early 1800s by Oscar Benno Seppelt who is said to have turned slightly insane after spending hours confined in his private retreat located behind the trophy cellar. If you go on one of their ghost tours held in the summer months you feel as if you are being watched all the time. Walking through the barrel tunnel you can hear loud footsteps above you but there is no floor. after 7 pm the lights will not turn on in the lower levels. the ghostly apparition of a made is said to haunt the homestead and tunnels. If you walk past the distillery and other cellars you can hear screaming in the vineyards and see glowing in the top tower of the distillery. whilst walking past the Vinegar factory you can hear the machines working and wheels cranking and the sounds of steam blasts, but the factory has been locked for over 150 years. during the tours you can go into Oscars retreat which is so small it can only fit a maximum of 4-5 people who even have to bow their heads to walk in. in the Mausoleum of the Seppelt family you can see the eerie bloodstain on the walls that is still wet on the anniversary of their deaths. due to this the Mausoleum was locked and bolted shut in the late 20th century. Moans and whispering can be heard in the dinning hall, which you can hire for functions. and staff and tourists in the garden have heard rifle shots. These ghost tours are not for the faint hearted and no tapes or projectors or computers are used at all. not recommended for children under 10 year old but there are tours during the day. Walk through the gardens as you hear stories of near death experiences and listen to the screams and shots through the air. many tourists have told of cold spots and being pushed by invisible forces. others have told of feeling depressed near the gardens and even being frightened into screaming fits.

South Australia - Kapunda - Cemetery - Kapunda is a mining town just 2 hours from Adelaide. It is an old mining town. A young girl haunts the local cemetery there. She was sent there to the nuns as she was pregnant and unmarried. The local priest gave her an abortion and still to this day she haunts the local cemetery searching for her baby.

South Australia - Meningie - Local farms - doors slamming floors creaking voices music things moving. [/size]


----------



## ChibiJaime (Aug 5, 2007)

I think every town probably has a ghost story if you look deep enough. I know of at least four hauntings in this town alone, and my town isn't even listed.

Then again, I live in Ohio. We aren't plagued by insects sometimes, it seems, but by ghosts.

Athens is well-known for its violent hauntings, especially around the OSU campus, and then there's Waynesville, which is considered one of the most haunted towns in the country.

I personally grew up in village of 93 people, in a house in which, during the late 1800s, a widowed man (the builder of the house and one of the founders of the town, actually) violently raped his daughter, then murdered her with a hatchet when the townsfolk grew suspicious that she was pregnant (did some research at the county seat into the house, as the town had no town or city hall). We experienced all sorts of weird things. Giggling and laughter in the cellar, screaming around August, the door to the room where the alleged rape/murder took place opening and slamming constantly... the more violent things stopped after we found a little girl's shoes in one of the original walls during remodeling.

Interesting site, though. I had fun skimming it.


----------



## wolfe97 (Aug 5, 2007)

you know remodeling/construstion is supposed to stir up more activity, especially when something from the homes past linked to the alleged haunting, is disturbed or unearthed


----------



## Necrosis (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah. If you ever find a whole lot of bones buried underneath your house or in your backyard, you might just want to leave them there >,>


----------



## ChibiJaime (Aug 5, 2007)

wolfe97 said:
			
		

> you know remodeling/construstion is supposed to stir up more activity, especially when something from the homes past linked to the alleged haunting, is disturbed or unearthed



I know what's _supposed_ to happen, but it apparently doesn't always work that way... I just know what happened in that house, and it's likely it could be an isolated incident.


----------



## Necrosis (Aug 5, 2007)

Usually in those kinds of cases, the spirit seems to want some sort of attention so that it isn't forgotten. When somebody finds something of theirs like a shoe or a bow or sometimes their corpse it seems to satisfy that certain need for attention. Ghosts are strange kind of person they are o.o


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Aug 5, 2007)

lets see..


BC - Kamloops - McQueen Lake- It was said that when the McQueen lake dining hall was first built there was a huge party. The cook had been alone in the hall so he could make dinner while everyone else was cleaning up. At around 7:15pm he was brutally murdered. Now a day at around 7:20pm you can hear him scream and hit the ground. But now one has ever seen it. 

however, it was not listed, but out theater is haunted aswell, its actually more famous, or the most famous in our area Albert the ghost at Sagebrush Theater, and is listed in most haunted places books that include Canada.  really, no one except the kids who are forced to stay in moose lodge on those damn camping trips the school makes us take really care about the McQueen Lake ghost (apparently, the ghost lives in Moose Lodge...we stayed for about a week, no one heard any screaming :roll: Albert is a much better ghost )


----------



## Loupgaros (Aug 5, 2007)

We have ghosts here, yep. One is an Anglo-Saxon warrioress and others are more Victorian in origin. For some reason, our area is also prone to UFO sightings.. <.< This is Cheshire, England BTW. We have a Paranormal Society very active here. They meet up where I live at odd moments.


----------



## 16weeks (Aug 5, 2007)

isn't it nice to be brought togeather by creepy shite like this?


----------



## valolove1975 (Aug 5, 2007)

I guess so:

*Alpena - old radio tavern - A few witnesses heard footsteps and saw heads in the windows before they were boarded up. next to the long lake chapel.

Ossineke - Nicholson Hill Road Mansion - There is a story that this old lady that owned the house goes there at night and talks to herself and she is a creepy women. There is also weird noise and ghost seen in the old place. If you go on Halloween night at 12:00 at night you really start to get really scared and freak out it is better to go at night then day it is not so scary in the day. *

I live on Nicholson Hill Rd.!

*Presque Isle - Old Presque Isle Light House - The true story involves an elderly couple who were caretakers of the lighthouse, and how the husband tried for years to get the light in the lighthouse working. Before he could get it to work, the husband died leaving his wife a widow. She almost moved out until the light started working. She then knew her husband was still there. And as the story goes, every night about ten o'clock the light works and then slowly dims. The husband finally makes the light work every night. *[/b]

I've seen that lighthouse lit up for no reason.


----------



## wolfe97 (Aug 5, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> wolfe97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i have a few personal experiances in my house, the ones that've occoured upstair(and almmost all when i was younger) happened right around 9pm (this was my great grandparents hous and both me and my sister have bedrooms belonging to their kids) and if i was laying dowm, there would be a visable indent on the bed and my blankets would move themselve a bit. as well as hearing footsteps from overhead. the basement however. theres been some kinda voilent things that;ve occoured down there. the door at the very back to the utility room wold open and slam on it's own, thengs in the freezer would spoil despite the freezer being in near perfect working order. and the worst was when things would wind up moved around or throw across the room. we have no idea where any of this activity came from since the only people that;ve ever lived here were my great grand parents and thier kids.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Aug 5, 2007)

Poor furryFox...*pats on back*...Hey, look at it this way, at least you don't have to put up with blood driping from cupbords and screaming from the room over.^^


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Aug 5, 2007)

Allegan - Elks Lodge - People report hearing footsteps, and doors slamming where there are no doors, a small child's voice say "Mama?" 

Allegan - The Grill House and the Rock Bottom Bar - Various ghostly activities. News coverage about these hauntings every year around Halloween time, on the local channels. 

Allegan - The Yellow Motel - there have been notes of white dogs chasing cars that pull into the drive way. People have seen people hanging form trees and working in fields in old clothing. This motel is where Al Capone did some of his work and had meetings in a secret place in the tunnels. The motel was once painted blue but the next day it was back to yellow. - March 2007 update: was torn down and a tennis court was built over it. 

...I guess spirits just follow me everywhere.  I lived in Allegan about a month ago.^^


----------



## LobaHuskita (Aug 5, 2007)

One summer I went to stay at Murphey's Hotel where Mark Twain, Ulysses, and other famous American people once stayed in Murphy Town, CA. Two people who used to live in the hotel during the 1800's: one man committed suicide by throwing himself off from the balcony and a girl who just suddenly appeared dead on her bed. Many people would feel like they were constantly being watched by spirits of the hotel and some have seen ghosts wandering through the hallways. So the room where the girl once lived in is always locked and no one is allowed to unlock it and enter in there...I guess so they don't disturb her ghost.

So yeah...we were the only ones to stay in the hotel for the night with no one else there. And lucky me we stayed in the room next to the one where the girl died. I didn't get a lot of sleep because I was scared and the drunk people were loud and obnoxious outside. But I finally I got some sleep until I heard a loud rattling noise next door and it sounded like someone was trying to bash through the door. >_______< Afterwards, I felt someone breathing on the side of my face!


----------



## 16weeks (Aug 6, 2007)

it's an informative site huh? i found it useful because i like ghost hunting.


----------



## Poink (Aug 6, 2007)

No many says about my town (( since i'm french )
But I know pretty good french legends. Like that ghost duchesse who live in a castle. 
I may searsh if requested


----------



## bloodfang85 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, my town is haunted....by violence.


----------



## 16weeks (Aug 6, 2007)

bloodfang85 said:
			
		

> Yeah, my town is haunted....by violence.



you sound emo.


----------



## danizawesome (Aug 21, 2007)

there werent any about my town but in the hallway that connects the bedrooms and the hallway bathroom together in my house, i always get a creepy feeling when its dark everytime i go through it.. most of the time i rush to get back into my room... and sometimes i think i see the shadow of a cat, and when i look hard its gone... its really freaky


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 21, 2007)

Medford - Justice Building - The Justice Building in Medford Oregon, located downtown...every person who has ever worked for any of the janitorial companies to do cleaning in that building has experienced some sort of incident on the 4th floor...the cleanings would take place after 1:00 a.m. and the workers always worked alone and were in the building alone. Lights would get turned off....the worker would hear someone calling his or her name. doors would mysteriously slam shut and chills would run up and down your spine!

... Great, the only place in my town that's haunted and it doesn't even sound credible X3


----------



## Carbon (Aug 21, 2007)

There's not much I will blatantly say, "there is no such thing as..." due to opinion and possibility, but hauntings are an exception.

There are no such thing as a haunted anything


----------



## bloodfang85 (Jul 15, 2008)

16weeks said:


> you sound emo.



<-- Complete opposite of emo, buddy boy. I was makin' a joke.


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

OMFG! THE THREAD IS HAUNTED!


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

bloodfang85 said:


> <-- Complete opposite of emo, buddy boy. I was makin' a joke.



WOW! JUST WOW! Talk about epic fail with a come back. the time limit is 8 seconds at best not 8 months.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 15, 2008)

They say the city of San Marcos' homes around the older, downtown area are haunted with ghosts. It's rumored to be one of the most haunted areas of the country. I haven't lived there before so I don't know how true it is.


----------



## valkura (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.theshadowlands.net/places/minnesota.htm

Anoka, Blaine, Brooklyn Park, Brooklyn Center, Plymouth, and St Louis Park are the highlights (I frequent all these suburbs).  Minneapolis and St Paul both have an assload more.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 15, 2008)

There are whole books written on all the ghosts in Oxford 
I'll post one here tomorrow when I won't shit myself (10:45 here)


----------



## Snowden (Jul 15, 2008)

Some in Kansas City and Overland Park. 
http://www.theshadowlands.net/places/kansas.htm


----------



## Jijix (Jul 15, 2008)

When I was about eight years old, my mother and her roommate had gone to Vancouver on business or something. Either way, I was alone in the house overnight. 
My bedroom faced the stairway down into the basement, and I always got a horrible feeling when I was in that basement. My bedroom door had glass panels, so one could see the the staircase leading down, to the left the staircase to the kitchen and to the right the door to outside.

I was reading in bed, and I turned off the light. As I settled down into bed, I heard the click-roll sound of my doorknob being turned and opened. Startled, I looked straight at the door, which was opening. There was no arm on the door, no hand on the doorknob, and I saw the knob turning. 
In the darkness of the doorway stood a semi-transparent shadow, with rather square edges and about six feet tall. There were no discernable features of any kind, except for the rather square "shoulder" like protrusions.

I squeaked at it to 'Go away,' and then the door began to close. Again no hand on the doorknob or anything, just that weird, swirly black misty shape, and then the doorknob turned again as it shut.

I didn't sleep that night.

After that incident, when I looked across the room at the door at night, I would sometimes see faces in the glass. Warping and shifting as if inside the glass itself, smiling faces, angry faces, sad faces... Very faintly. I would, more often, see small blasts of breath appearing on the glass, but no one would be there.

I got little fish themed stick-eez to put on the glass, and put colourful fish all over the panes. Then I covered it with a towel at night. Fuck you, weird faces.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 15, 2008)

There's a place in southern Sweden (about an hour and a half's ride from where I live) called "Torpas Stenhus" and was built around the 1400's. It's still there and in excellent condition, it's a tourist attraction in that area. There are all different sorts of hauntings there (more than for what I care to list...) but there was an incident where two young girls, around 17-19 years old, ditched their tour guide and hid while the staff closed the building for the night, the next morning when the staff went to open the doors, they found both girls at the front door scared to death, trying to claw their way out the door. That only happened about 10-15 years ago.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 15, 2008)

Copied from BBC:
Colonel Francis Winderbank is the resident scary monster of Merton College. Some reports claim he was shot in 1645 after surrendering to Oliver Cromwell.
Those that have seen the apparition say he walks around the library on his knees. It is more likely that the ghost is actually walking on the original floor before it was raised to the present level.

The library of St John's College is also haunted, by the headless ghost of Archbishop William Laud who was beheaded in 1645 following impeachment by the Long Parliament. Late at night students immersed in their studies have been disturbed by Laud kicking his head along the floor with a candle in his hand. 

This city predates the written history of the united states itself, so I'd be darn surprised if there where no ghosts here.


----------



## Jijix (Jul 15, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> There's a place in southern Sweden (about an hour and a half's ride from where I live) called "Torpas Stenhus" and was built around the 1400's. It's still there and in excellent condition, it's a tourist attraction in that area. There are all different sorts of hauntings there (more than for what I care to list...) but there was an incident where two young girls, around 17-19 years old, ditched their tour guide and hid while the staff closed the building for the night, the next morning when the staff went to open the doors, they found both girls at the front door scared to death, trying to claw their way out the door. That only happened about 10-15 years ago.



Like actually dead? Or just sort of driven a little mad?


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 15, 2008)

Look it up on wikipedia. If they where killed it will be in there.
EDIT: can't find any decent links in English


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 15, 2008)

Jijix said:


> Like actually dead? Or just sort of driven a little mad?



No no no, they weren't dead. Just driven a little mad (lol like that's a good thing)


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 15, 2008)

My town of London, Ontario is haunted (darn thing won't let me cut and paste from Shadowlands).  I find it funny that they listed my old highschool on that page.  

My workplace is currently also haunted.  And I've taken a picture of my cat staring at an orb from my bed.  Pretty much explains why he runs around a lot *S*


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 16, 2008)

My old high school is haunted and my sister in law experinced it. D: I WISH I HAD KNOWN IN HIGH SCHOOL!!! I would've been ghost hunting EVERYNIGHT! I only lived down the bloack from it. XD

Since I live in OC, there's a lot of cities that are close that are haunted. Like in Irvine, there's a road that's suppose to be haunted. If you go down it at midnight by yourself, you're suppose to be able to pick up a ghostly hitchhiker. D: 

My High school is on that page, Anahiem High School.  A bunch of people died in its underground fallout shelter. xD


----------



## wolfmagik (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's for where I'm from, Kenosha, Wisconsin.
Kenosha - Durkee Mansion / Kemper Hall - Sightings of nuns peering out from behind the windows. In the late 1800 and early 1900 this was used as a school for girls - which was run by the nuns. 

Kenosha - Holy Rosary Catholic School - During the night, there are noises in the pipes in all the bathrooms, hot and cold spots, wierd smells down by the cafeteria that are on and off, a hearing of footsteps has been heard late at night by janitors, and in the Computer Lab/Library books have been tossed across the room laying everywhere. 

Kenosha - Pleasant Prairie - Paupers Cemetery across from the police station on highway H. - The ground is giving way because the wood coffins that are unknown are buried in are rotting away. At night you can hear the moans and sighs of the unknown and un-named John and Jane Does that die alone, without anyone to claim their bodies or mark there last resting place. 

Kenosha - Rhode Opera House - There are reports of noises and voices and other occurrences, accompanied by an apparition of a man. 

And here's for where I am now, Rapid City, South Dakota:

Rapid City - Alex Johnson Hotel - Built in the 1920's, the Hotel is said to be haunted by many ghosts including the original owner. Employees tell of noises, items moving, and a woman seen on the eighth floor. Guests have told of strange happenings especially on the eighth floor, pianos playing themselves, crying in a room that a woman supposedly jumped out of the window on her wedding night.

Rapid City - Ellsworth Air Force Base - Moving objects and shadowy figures observed here.

Rapid City - Hooky Jacks/Phatty McGees Restaurant and Bar - Hooky's is the oldest building in Rapid City, built in the late 1800's. There have been reports of noises - people talking, footsteps, and chairs moving around all when no one is there. Bartenders report of seeing people walk by only to find that there is no one around, also things that are pushed very far back from a ledge mysteriously fall.

Rapid City - Old Rapid City High School - now Dakota Junior High - The heater room said to be haunted by football coach and team that had died years ago in a plane crash. - UPDATE: The story is in 1968 or 69, on St. Patrick's Day, the cheerleading squad and their coaches were killed in a plane crash at Rapid City Regional Airport while returning from the state AA's boys basketball tournament in Sioux Falls. It was a private plane owned by one of the cheerleaders' father. Now there is an award given out at the state basketball tournaments every year to the cheerleading squad with the best spirit, called the Spirit of Six Award and is in honor of the 6 cheerleaders who were killed in the crash. It is the third floor gym of the school, which is supposedly haunted because that is where they used to practice.

Rapid City - Rushmore 9 Movie Theater - many employees have had strange interactions with paranormal activities in both the projection room and the main halls. Shadows of human like figures and balls of floating light have been seen by friends and workers alike. Reason for haunting unknown.

Rapid City - Sioux San Hospital - Sioux San was a boarding school, many many years ago for Native American children and a sanitarium for TB patients many years later. It is now an out-patient hospital. It is said the voices and crying and apparitions of children haunt the third floor. These sightings have been seen by numerous night guards, who have quit because of the ghosts. There are numerous little graves on the grounds, of children who still need to go home to their families.

Rapid City - Stevens High School - the storage room is haunted by a ghost called "Sparky". -March 2007 correction: "Sparky" is a well-known figure who reportedly plays jokes in the theater. He snaps lights on and off and opens and shuts doors, rattling staff and students. Former students now in their thirties have reported he was named Sparky when they went there. A freshman at Steven's reports Sparky played tricks on them every time they were practicing for a concert. "He messed with the sound system, the lights, the doors, everything."

Rapid City - The Hotel Alex Johnson - This hotel is supposedly haunted by the ghost of a former hotel manager who leapt to her death from the roof in the 1930's. A ghost who stands at the foor of the room's bed at night haunts one of the rooms. Several hotel workers have reported poltergeist activity on the hotel's top floor. This floor is currently used for storage, and workers have heard furniture moving around and lights flickering on and off. One employee reported having a chair thrown down the stairwell at him from the top floor doorway when there was no one on the floor at the time. Several employees have quit because of the apparitions.




By the way, I've been to Kemper Hall, Holy Rosary, and Pauper's Cemetery in Kenosha, and the Alex Johnson Hotel in Rapid City. To top it off, I LIVE ON Ellsworth Air Force Base! I have personally witnessed a few things, and have had much more told to me by residents of the airmen's dorms and base housing.


----------



## wolfmagik (Jul 16, 2008)

I've also been here:
*Burlington - Burlington Public Cemetery - When walking by at any time of night you get a horrible feeling of being watched and followed there used to even be some report along a small path there leads to another small cemetery where people were chased out by some mysterious things. - September 2004 update/ correction: the smaller cemetary can not be reached by a path, and can not be seen from the road, or the cemetary. There is a large field(about the size of a football field) that is owned by the cemetary. At the end of the field, there is a wooded area. To the left, it appears to be a large path/clearing. That is where the private cemetary is. It's very shady, fenced in, and surrounded by houses. There are a handful of old graves, scattered about, so if venturing there in the dark, be careful not to trip and fall. The cemetary is closed from Sunset to Sunrise. So there is no trespassing while it is closed. And be respectful of the people living in the area. *

and here:

*Eagle - Rainbow Springs golf course - The previous owner was building a resort but was short a sum of money right before it was finished, the man vowed that no one would be able to run the place. He died and haunts the whole golf course. *

I will NEVER go back to the Rainbow Springs Hotel. JUST LOOK AT IT!







OH YEAH both of these locations are in Wisconsin


----------



## xiath (Jul 16, 2008)

this is what is says for my town

gilbert-Highland junior high- in the girls P.E. locker room, the toilets flush, the hair driers turn on, and the lockers open all by them selves.  The school was build on a piece of land that used to be a farm. On the farm, the father ran over his own doughtier with the tractor, killing her.  The ghost of the little girl has never left


----------



## mukichan (Jul 16, 2008)

I live in Atlanta, but I've been to MOST of these places... ^^;

Atlanta - Hi-Fi Buys Amphitheater - Years ago a rock singer was killed on stage by a gunshot that come from the stadium. His spirit stills walks thru the seating area. Some have said that you can feel his hand on your neck.

Atlanta - The Masquerade - After-hours people have spotted the ghost of a tall black man wandering around inside the club. Heavy music amplifiers are found turned upside down. Also unexplained footsteps, cold spots, and unearthly screams are heard around the backstairs. The nightclub is rumored to be frequented by true vampires. It is said that a vampire actually lives on the premises. The building was once a textile mill where several young girls died in accidents and others developed tuberculosis because of the dangerous working conditions. Shrieks, footsteps and other noises are frequently heard during non-business hours on the back stairs, where cold spots are often felt. The building has been the site of a number of freak accidents including fires and structural collapses.

Atlanta - The Shakespeare Tavern - During a production of Henry IV Part I in 1993, the actor playing Falstaff suddenly came from the men's dressing room, very shaken. He had seen a very young boy dressed in a velvet suit much like children wore in the 1800's beside his dressing table. Others have seen passing images and odd lights over the years. Sometimes when the theater is pretty much deserted, voices will be heard, as if a group is meeting together. There is a room in the top level of the building that sensitive people will not enter, because it is clammy and the energy feels terrible in there. An old man has been spotted on a couple of occasions. A female energy once warned of a fire, and sometimes upsets things in the women's dressing room. Occasionally a shadowy figure can be seen on the catwalk above the stage.

Atlanta - Six Flags - People have seen a little girl wondering around pretending like she is lost. If you follow her she will lead you so far into the woods you won't be able to find your way back, then you will turn around and she will vanish!

Gwinnett - Dacula - The Old Mill - Off of Alcovy Road in Decula, Georgia, cars that pass by the abandoned mill see a light in the top story of the abandoned building turn on when you drive by with the reflection of a man in the window. The Mill is right off of a creek that has a bridge going over it, and if you stop on the bridge, you can see the appearance of a green glow coming from the woods behind the mill.

Gwinnett - Lawrenceville - Clayton St. Funeral home - built in the early 1900's, originally a four room funeral home, converted to residential in the 20's, is home to 2 "suicide" victims who have been seen roaming the grounds. Electrical devices are strangely affected, doors and windows open and close on occasion, and multiple persons have seen â€œghostlyâ€ figures. Don't linger on the street too long.

Lawrenceville - Little Gardens Restaurant - An old 1800s plantation house that was turned into a fancy restaurant. A woman died there in the early 1900s and haunts the restaurant. Workers have seen and felt her presence often. Dishes and silverware have moved and been thrown across the tables. She mainly haunts the upstairs and several reports have been reported in the bathrooms. The bathroom Doors open and close by themselves. Cold spots have been felt and loud footsteps lurk behind you when there isn't anyone there.

Lookout Mountain - Ruby Falls - in the rock formation "Ruby's Drapery", and in the twilight zone, there have been sightings of mysterious shadows and figures. on a school trip, a child named Katie saw a woman dressed in ruby red clothes. Said to be the ghost of "Ruby", who the caverns were named after.

Stone Mountain - old cemetery at the end of Main Street - A very old cemetery dating back before the civil war, Orbs seen by the naked eye floating around and if you take a picture, you will be guaranteed to see an orb. You will have to go at night though. There are marble platforms to stand on between the graves and it feels like a hand is pushing you off and people never seem to keep their balance. You can hear footsteps and leaves and branches being crushed around you when there is nobody there. Even in the summer, numerous cold spots have been reported by many people (including me) and sometimes it feels like a cold hand is touching or poking you. This is a very haunted place. Everyone who goes there at night usually experiences something paranormal.

Stone Mountain - Stone Mountain Park. Old U.S. 78 East - Beginning where the Cherokee trail intersects old U.S. 78 East (near the main railroad station) my wife and youngest son nearly always hear footsteps not matching their gait. I've never heard it, but my dog has. He looks back every 10 feet or so when we walk the short length of roadway. The sensation seems to only happen to the person lagging behind.

Stone Mountain - Stone Mountain Park's Antebellum Plantation - Several Buildings in there are haunted: Thornton House: Workers have reported feeling a spirit at the top of the stairs, between the children's rooms. Dickey House: Confederate re-enactors have reported seeing a woman in top floor windows when he camp out on lawn. Slave Quarters: Reported feeling spirits.

Stone Mountain - Village Inn - Hotel built around 1830's was used as a hospital during the civil war. Many audible haunting including black man singing, whistling, mores code, and footsteps have been reported. Doors slam open, and glimpses of shadows moving out of the corners of your eye. The haunting seems to come and go over the years. There is long history of paranormal events.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 16, 2008)

If you look up Califorina, I've pretty been everywhere on that list.


----------



## Oshy (Apr 25, 2014)

Arizona. Do you know freakin` rich the history is in this place? We literally have a town called 'Tombstone'. 

There are many places in Arizona that are claimed to be haunted. I actually wouldn't mind visiting a few, considering i'm highly interested in that type of stuff. ^^

Well, Arizona is one of those 'old western' states that was part of Mexico i guess. I don't find it to surprising that we have so many haunted places here. Wasn't there a huge gold rush thang goin` on?
Oh God my history on Arizona is horrible. I just know it had people in it and stuff happened and that it is very, ums, important-ish. Makes sense? Yup. Totally. Ill leave now

Talk about drama~ ;3


----------



## Benji (Apr 25, 2014)

My living room is haunted.  That's why I let people in the back door....


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 25, 2014)

My town sure is haunted.

By assholes.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually been seeing things in my house lately. My dad captured a photo of a face last week and just today my stepmom saw a black mass in their bedroom. Got a camera set up for tonight.

Also there's a hotel with a supposedly haunted room.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2014)

My area has this screaming tunnel. If you light a candle or match or lighter in the middle of the tunnel, it will go out and you will hear a girl screaming. Apparently there was a house at the end of the tunnel that caught on fire and a girl burned to death in the middle of the tunnel.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I don't believe any of this stuff exists, but from a horror-fan, it's very fun to read! I don't believe my town is haunted, though I'm sure there are a couple stupid legends around.


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 25, 2014)

Well... I penetrated Warsaw in every way possible. The citadel, all possible forts, old metro (started by soviets and abandoned in late 50s'), old sewers, abandoned mental hospital and almost every bunker of The Modlin Fortress. Not even a sight of paranormal activity. And counting how many people died there during I and II WW and both uprisings... yeah. Apart from that, well... All major castles, some abandoned mines (don't  even think about it), nazi germany extermination and concentration camps, Chernobyl and Prypyat and even  abandoned  soviet atomic bunkers - and about this the most exciting thing  were the landmines, as fucking soviets never cleared them. Luckily we  had the map showing dangerous zones, stolen [hacked] from forestry management site. But still, we stayed on the traces of forestry tractors.

I admit, penetrating half-flooded corridors and tunnels is at least... exciting, but... there is nothing there. I guess that either all of the ghost stories are bollocks, or I'm being protected by my scepticism and rational approach (as in every place I was out of passion, as a historian/archeologist/prospector not a ghost hunter). And I'm betting all my savings on the first option.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 25, 2014)

of course the abandoned psychiatric center that i can see from my window is on that list. the "hauntings" are total BS though. the noises that come from the buildings are either people doing drugs, or some hobo claiming the building as his own.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 25, 2014)

Outsiders keep mistaking us for Salem, Massachusetts. 

My Salem has no witches, only liberals and hipsters.


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

I've been thinking my town is haunted. I've been seeing these really old, dead forum threads floating around like they're still alive. It just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 26, 2014)

San Antonio is believed to be haunted. I don't believe it is. I believe an area can be tainted, and that is what people believe to be a haunting. And San Antonio is definitely tainted by past violence, especially in the Missions and the Alamo.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 26, 2014)

I've been to most of the places that list mentions in my area, as well as several other places mostly known only to locals,and my collection of evidence consists of about two dozen audio anomalies and a few camera glitches/visual anomalies, as well as a few personal experiences,mostly from friends who aren't as comfortable with creepy shit as I am,so I have to stay on the skeptical side as to whether or not my town is haunted...but we do have an awesome abandoned sanatorium, I believe it's listed there, but I know for a fact that the history listed for it on that site was far from the truth.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I've been to most of the places that list mentions in my area, as well as several other places mostly known only to locals,and my collection of evidence consists of about two dozen audio anomalies and a few camera glitches/visual anomalies, as well as a few personal experiences,mostly from friends who aren't as comfortable with creepy shit as I am,so I have to stay on the skeptical side as to whether or not my town is haunted...but we do have an awesome abandoned sanatorium, I believe it's listed there, but I know for a fact that the history listed for it on that site was far from the truth.



So your evidence isn't really evidence at all. Got it. 
Ghost aren't real...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 26, 2014)

Who you gunna call?


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 26, 2014)

Them?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 26, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> So your evidence isn't really evidence at all. Got it.
> Ghost aren't real...



pretty much...just some weird shit happening to electronics and a bunch of reactions from people who are scared of creepy shit.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 28, 2014)

EDIT:Whoops forgot to look for city of birth
Hometown:
Palmdale-Black Figures seen behind Joshua Hills Elementary
Palmdale-Ghost fisherman heard slurring at people to go away
Birthtown(right next to home town):
Lancaster-Hospital Staff on 5th floor hear noises and swear doors open and close by themselves
Lancaster-little girl dressed in old-fashioned clothes in cemetary
Lancaster-Demolished Insane Asylum, Need I say more?
Lancaster-Lights in highschool theater flicker for no reason, white figure seen walking in the dark
Lancaster-Oldest Building in city; footsteps and old records heard playing on second floor
Lancaster-Elderly woman seen walking around  performing arts center after dying in orchestral pit
Lancaster-Ghost seen inside of old carpet cleaning place


----------



## Benji (Apr 28, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Well... I penetrated Warsaw in every way possible.



I bet you did! :v


----------



## Antronach (Apr 29, 2014)

The city hall in town's haunted, which I guess would explain why nothing gets done around here. I do know of the 'curse' this area has, where people who live here long enough are fated to return shortly after they move away. That has happened a lot lately, including me sadly. :<


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

Where I used to live, there was supposed to be a Headless Horseman who roamed the dark streets and fields at night.  Oh, lovely old Kent...


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Apr 30, 2014)

There's a rumor that the local Speedway service station is haunted by the spirit of a woman who was accused of being a witch back in Colonial Days.

There are always at least two people working after hours because everyone refuses to work alone there at night because of the poltergeist activity.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 30, 2014)

According to the internet the place where i live is the most haunted island...IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!

http://www.ghostisland.com/ghost_map.aspx

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

